# The Appendix 2 Vaf 4A Financial Requirements, One Question Unsure If Fill In Section



## homerjkev (Mar 26, 2013)

My wife and I are in difficulty with a question on this form, SO I RANG THE UK BOARDER AGENCY ON 0870 606 7766 FOR ADVICE. I was told that they don't deal with the forms and never seen them? And couldn't advice me? How crazy? I have tried to ask the Visa center in the Philippines and they have told me it's s matter for the UK board agency All i wish is clarification of a certain section. 

We are required to meet the financial requirement and we have filled out Section 3. My wife is Filipino but our child is a British Citizen through me and as a British Passport. Therefore he is exempt from the financial requirements and as an automatic right to live here but my wife his not and so we have completed section 3 as required. 


However, in Appendix 2 VAF4A page 12 Part 4 

Maintenance for those exempt from the financial requirement 

Part 4 states "You should complete this maintenance section if you are not required to complete the financial section in Part3. This includes those who answered 'Yes' to question 3.1 and children who are not required to meet the financial requirement." 

At first it seems we don't fill out Part 4, but what does it mean by "and children who are not required to meet the Financial requirement" ????? 


Have we to fill this in or not? I state again, that it's clear we have to fill out the financial requirement and we have done this but do we also have to fill out the Maintenance Part 4 on Page 12 in Appendix 2? Because of our son? I state again he is a British citizen. 

Could someone help us here...Please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ignore Part 4. It doesn't apply to you (only for those whose British partner is on disability benefit). Just complete Part 3, skip Part 4. and continue.


----------



## homerjkev (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Joppa,
Thanks so much foer the reply.. God IT'S HARD WORK... Hope i can just see your reasoning behind your answer... I understand about disability benefit and we are not exempt from filling out part 3. However if you look at the paragraph in section for it also mentions and children? I was concerned that because we have a child (British Citizine) that some how meant we also had to complete the Maintenance section in Part 4?

Many thanks
Kev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about it. Nobody has to complete both Part 3 and 4. It's either or. Since you must fill Part 3, skip Part 4. I know what I am doing!


----------



## homerjkev (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Joppa, hope i don't sound rde in asking  Can i ask how you are totally sure? You advice on immigration matters or jsut good at forms.. I really do appreciate the input and time given. I think it's just because I'm parnoid to make sure the application is correct and sorry if I seem to press. 
Regards a very appreciated friend..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What they mean by children who are exempt is when the form is completed on behalf of a child, i.e. a child applicant who doesn't have to meet the financial requirement. It doesn't mean your British children who don't need a visa.


----------



## homerjkev (Mar 26, 2013)

Got you Joppa! I thought it might of meant, they still wanted to see if the sponsor could maintain and support his children cause it goes on to ask how much you earn and out goings and so on...But i can see in the Part 3 it's all aimed at Partners with children and not children on there own...

Many many thanks Joppa! I owe you a beer!!


----------



## djr18 (Apr 21, 2014)

Finally found the answer to my question. I really hate this VAF4A form now. What the UKVI needs is to employ Joppa to write the guidance notes. Just imagine how much clearer the form would be for us all.


----------

